# DESTROY The Media for Good



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Personally, at this point I think an actual national strike is in order.

[email protected] these media people! I don't know who the hell they are, do you?

I am done. The MSM keeps lying and putting out fake news. Well how about until they stop lying we do no work! None. No Violence. No hate. We just refuse to make the American machine move one more [email protected] inch!!!

So here we go. Feast on this for a minute.

Counter Attack: Newt Gingrich Tells Trump How To DESTROY The Media for Good - Patriots Agenda

Seriously? I say Gingrich is a Pansy, this is the big frigging deal, this is what they call for? No talking ? No press briefing?

Trump should call for a National Strike!!!!

You heard me; I am advocating for not a one day strike here folks, I am talking a entire week. The entire middle class stops working for a week!

This Nation would be brought to it 's knees in three days!

Oh you say the Government would decide to declare war on US?

They can go straight to hell!

You G-Men/Deep State Dumb ass MF-ers, you think Venezuela got them some problems? Stand-by!

Try and play any more of your Totalitarian BS or push some more of your Commie BS here?

You picked the wrong Country!

We are done!!!

Let's Roll!

No Violence! Just American Citizens exercising their rights - People Arming up and standing their ground.

Folks just standing in line, keeping their mouths shut! Standing like Soldiers! and if those POS even touch one of us, why we will kill em all.

They will not ever touch one of US again.

It is time folks.

Seriously a National Strike for a week? What are they going to do?

Hell in Europe they call that a 1/3 of a annual vacation.

Start thinking about it cause I am thinking myself...

We don't have to stand by and listen to their BS anymore.

The Airways are ours.

The FCC is our servant!

It is time Licences got revoked, and that folks go to prison for false news broadcast with the intent to destroy/bring down the lawfully elected government of the United States of America.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Love the rant. Too many libtards and snowflakes to make it work. The libtards have no issue with the media and snowflakes could not make it a week with nowhere to go or shop.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I understand the sentiment, but it will never work. To many have already been indoctrinated, Errr.........I mean reeducated.......ummm.... adjusted......oh hell...brain washed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A week would be enough to clear out the grocery stores and gas stations. Just enough to show the libs what they are truly dealing with. Maybe a little jolt is what's needed. 

If that doesn't work take the next step. Something needs to be done.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I fully agree, the mainstay media has reached unacceptable status. I am not in favor of a  national strike, I think there is another path we should and can take. Simply give the FCC the power to fine, and remove the word "news" from any program who doesn't follow certain guidelines. Can this be done?, I think it can, remember how some news will take an interview, then chop up the tape to have the interviewer seem to have said something other than he/she said?, that would be a violation. Any comments made, that can reasonable be shown to be biased, also a violation. 
All these major networks that wanna express their opinions, let them have another show, but do not use the word "news" in the show, cause it's not news, it's their biased opinion, and should be labeled as such.
News should be just that news, as Joe used to say on the old tv show Dragnet, "just the facts". Just anybody can't claim to be a doctor, a lawyer or a host of other professions without breaking the law, media putting on the biased shows and calling them "news" should be dealt with the same. Can't be done?, I say it can, and should.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I fully agree, the mainstay media has reached unacceptable status. I am not in favor of a national strike, I think there is another path we should and can take. Simply give the FCC the power to fine, and remove the word "news" from any program who doesn't follow certain guidelines. Can this be done?, I think it can, remember how some news will take an interview, then chop up the tape to have the interviewer seem to have said something other than he/she said?, that would be a violation. Any comments made, that can reasonable be shown to be biased, also a violation.
> All these major networks that wanna express their opinions, let them have another show, but do not use the word "news" in the show, cause it's not news, it's their biased opinion, and should be labeled as such.
> News should be just that news, as Joe used to say on the old tv show Dragnet, "just the facts". Just anybody can't claim to be a doctor, a lawyer or a host of other professions without breaking the law, media putting on the biased shows and calling them "news" should be dealt with the same. Can't be done?, I say it can, and should.


I had mentioned something in the recent past, similar to what you are saying in regards to using the FCC. While doing some reading, Televised and radio media are required to "serve the publics best interest" in order to have and maintain a broadcast license. Obviously most outlets today are not serving the publics best interest with their outright lying and manipulation. Have the FCC start to threaten to take licenses and you would likely see some change.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I had mentioned something in the recent past, similar to what you are saying in regards to using the FCC. While doing some reading, Televised and radio media are required to "serve the publics best interest" in order to have and maintain a broadcast license. Obviously most outlets today are not serving the publics best interest with their outright lying and manipulation. Have the FCC start to threaten to take licenses and you would likely see some change.


I'm not sure who is to blame for the deregulation but my guess would be Democrats. Whoever did it started this mess and did a huge disservice to the American people.

http://www.museum.tv/eotv/publicintere.htm

"Among the deregulatory policies implemented during the 1980s were the relaxation of ownership and licensing rules, eradication of assorted public service requirements and the elimination of regulated amounts of commercial advertising in children's programming. Perhaps most detrimental to the legal justification for the trusteeship model of broadcasting, however, was the abolition of the Fairness Doctrine. This action altered future interpretations of the "public interest, convenience and necessity."

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Hate to quote him but Hitler had some great quotes regarding the media.."The great masses of the people will more easily fall victims to a big lie than to a small one.
more at https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/a/adolfhitle110190.html. He would have been in ecstacity with the media we have today. I'm afraid people (most ) don't learn from past history & just repeat. Theres a big problem in this country now & I'm not sure how it will swing, but we definitely need to get in the liberals face & stay there


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Disagree with just about everything you just posted. American Citizens are free to watch, listen, read what they want. Press is free to put out report what they think is true. Recommend you widen your news sources and you not make any efforts at sopping the free press.

Is there some press and people that knowingly say things they know to be untrue - yes. But their is nothing to be done about it. Case in point DT lied for years with his birtherism and he got elected even after admitting there was never any prof or facts behind his years of untruths. Alex Jones is on record in court saying what he does is entertainment and that he does not believe it himself. Two different recent court cases he has done this . 

Wide range of sources , do not accept any one source , verify as much as you can , follow the money and assume every source is lying until you can confirm they are telling the truth or at least trying to tell the truth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok ..... which one of ya got Maol9 all riled up? Boys got game.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

back in the day of Ayers, they went after entities that didnt think like them. Is it possible the Conservatives in the USA are going to start violently going after media, government..
I hope not, we can/should never stoop to liberals level. We have voted what we thought was a POTUS to change things. He si, and he is exposing all politicians and media for what they are.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Ok ..... which one of ya got Maol9 all riled up? Boys got game.


Probably me, I get blamed for everything.

But he is right, they are lying bastards, each and every one.

Reporting the news is one thing, but generating propaganda to sway the opinions of people is another.

Not everyone can filter out the BS, and when it is constant, they will eventually believe it is true, why repeat if not???

The left is not happy the direction of the country has shifted from their "sacred path".

The constant assault on Trump is well coordinated and relentless, anything to move him out.

Any given day when the talking points change, ALL the demonrats are in unison as they show up on camera.

All that is done by phone conference prior to the assault, all the more to make him look guilty by sheer numbers.

If I said what I would like to, there would be a swat team outside my home, I'll let @Maol9, do the raving for me, he is younger.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

You guys could do what I did years ago, I simply tune them out.

It's nothing but noise and lies, why listen to it.

To me, it's as simple as pounding your head against the wall... you know, if you stop doing it after a while the pain goes away.

I'm boycotting all of them, have been for many years.

Know what? I don't walk around pissed off all day any more over a bunch of lies about a bunch of stuff I have absolutely zero control over anyway.

To me, watching lying media is just dumb. If you know it's crap, then tune it out and go do something positive with your time. Read a book, teach a kid how to shoot, teach yourself how to shoot better, learn a new skills, whatever.

IMHO Every single second paying attention to "those people" is a second entirely wasted.

If you want to say "to hell with them" then to hell with them, turn em off and put your mind on something positive and productive. Nobody in Washington gives a single damn about what any of us thinks anyway.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not sure who is to blame for the deregulation but my guess would be Democrats. Whoever did it started this mess and did a huge disservice to the American people.
> 
> The Museum of Broadcast Communications - Encyclopedia of Television - Public Interest, Convenience and Necessity
> 
> ...


Good find my friend. Anything changed can be changed again. There is always the looking at a service/station as being obligated to "the spirit" of it's duty. Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with my good friend, @Maol9 that something needs done. He is so friggin' right on this one. However, I don't know that a nationwide Strike is the answer but rather a coordinated effort to run the Lame Stream Media out of business. Hit 'em where it hurts, the wallet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Papers like the NY Times, Washington post, Boston Globe and the LA times,

have been bastions of socialism/communism going back 60 years that I can remember.

Called us paranoid for worrying about the red threat, denying its existence, while they supported such infestation.

Read about Herbert A Philbrick.

Freedom of the press is one thing but these are just propaganda organs with a definite left wing agenda.

That agenda is to bring down our constitutional government and replace it with a socialist order.

Those organs need to be burned down and the leaders eliminated, their continual indoctrination of the masses

is destroying our country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ok ..... which one of ya got Maol9 all riled up? Boys got game.


I think someone pee'd in his Rice Krispies. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You guys could do what I did years ago, I simply tune them out.
> 
> It's nothing but noise and lies, why listen to it.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I agree with my good friend, @Maol9 that something needs done. He is so friggin' right on this one. However, I don't know that a nationwide Strike is the answer but rather a coordinated effort to run the Lame Stream Media out of business. Hit 'em where it hurts, the wallet.


Three days and their wallet is frigging empty! Just three Days Slippy. Three Days and they are 100% done.

Slippy I am so done with these POS. Let's hit them where it hurts like you say let's make fast and quick.

The freight doesn't move and then the drones will start starving. That is the truth of it. Stand strong! Stand up for America!

America Strong!

What day were you thinking of for US to Roll On? I am thinking the 4th of July, what say you?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I think someone pee'd in his Rice Krispies. :tango_face_grin:


Yep! The lying fake news media!

P.O. where you been friend?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Probably me, I get blamed for everything.
> 
> But he is right, they are lying bastards, each and every one.
> 
> ...


You're right SOCOM, it is all your fault!!!

In point of fact if your generation wasn't such a [email protected] good example I would be forced to just slit my wrists and light myself on fire on YouTube!!!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> You guys could do what I did years ago, I simply tune them out.
> 
> It's nothing but noise and lies, why listen to it.
> 
> ...


With all due deference, I am sorry buddy, but that's how it got all [email protected] up.

We can fix this dumb-ass crap quick if we all work together and fix this stupid sh!t; not add to it. :idea:

My Great Grandfather had a Mule that he said ran his entire farm. If that mule didn't work, his family went hungry!

Comprehende mi amigo?

One week and this Country Stops!

It just takes the Mule sittin' down and getting a glazed look in it's eye...


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

What are you on about.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The press has and always will be biased. 

What we are witnessing today though has gone past the point of simple bias.

Defending the liberal media of today is akin to defending someone's right to yell fire in a crowded theater.

I'm not sure what can be done about it but I know this.....the media has taken control of the country and need to be stopped.

I thought they may have learned their lesson with the defeat of Clinton but they didn't. They have doubled and tripled down.

Unfortunately, I feel the only thing that will grab their attention would not be pretty.

Hanging Mussolini and his girlfriend upside down in a town square was not pretty but.....it got a point across.

I truly wish Matt Lauer, the cast of The View, the entire teams of msnbc, the NYT's and CNN could suffer under what is true fascism and brutal dictators. I would enjoy seeing Cher or Sean Penn or Wolf Blitzer languish in a dank, dark prison cell for a year or so. Yes...I would.

You can refuse to tune in to the shows until the cows come home but it will not make any difference. If what you are boycotting is on cable, that show is included with a bundled cable package and advertising dollars don't mean as much.

If you really want to hit them where it hurts...cut the cable. Not many will do that because wifey enjoys "Let's Make a Deal" and many couldn't give up "professional sports".

I cut it 3 years ago and though it was tough getting used to for a month or so....I would never go back. My TV viewing now is mostly YouTube on the big screen....I'm never bored with what's offered and I can watch tons of shows from surviving to cooking to any subject in history.

Anyway...the American people spoke by electing Trump. It seems we are allowing the media to make our votes null and void.

Hang 'em high......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A little payback possibly....



> EXCLUSIVE: Chuck Johnson And Mike Cernovich Prepare To Launch Sites To Go After Journalists


Chuck Johnson, Mike Cernovich To Go After Reporters | The Daily Caller


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> With all due deference, I am sorry buddy, but that's how it got all [email protected] up.
> 
> We can fix this dumb-ass crap quick if we all work together and fix this stupid sh!t; not add to it. :idea:
> 
> ...


I honestly have no idea what you are talking about, but OK... if it makes you happy to think that and you want to waste your time tilting at windmills, then by all means get out that ole lance and have a good charge.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not sure who is to blame for the deregulation but my guess would be Democrats. Whoever did it started this mess and did a huge disservice to the American people.
> 
> The Museum of Broadcast Communications - Encyclopedia of Television - Public Interest, Convenience and Necessity
> 
> ...


It was President Reagan and his deregulation that eliminated the Fairness Doctrine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairness_Doctrine


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What we don't need is the Fairness Doctrine to rear its ugly head again.

The last thing we need is for Uncle Sammy telling me (or a broadcaster) what is fair.

Why The Fairness Doctrine Is Anything But Fair | The Heritage Foundation


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> It was President Reagan and his deregulation that eliminated the Fairness Doctrine.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairness_Doctrine


If it was Reagan it was not a smart move on his part imo. But where did you get Reagan did it out of "The FCC, which was believed to have been under pressure from then President Ronald Reagan, eliminated the Doctrine in 1987".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The FCC abolished the rule under Reagan because some stations were reluctant to discuss controversial issues, and the number of media outlets had grown since the rule's inception. *Many First-Amendment proponents were also uncomfortable with the prospect of government playing editor*.


The Death of the Fairness Doctrine | TIME.com


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

How can it hurt to try? Don't buy their papers, don't subscribe to their sites, turn to OAN or FOX BUsiness and avoid lib sites, etc. When the lib rags and sites lose advertisers ..... The Republican party just rolls over and takes it up the keaster ...... always on defense and never showing initiative. Conservatives need to show some form of assertiveness .... it wont be the Republicans so it must be us.


----------

